# A silly little compressor



## dgjessing (Jul 30, 2010)

The original idea was to make a little tiny wind powered air compressor mounted on top of the garage which would fill a big air tank at a leisurely pace to run little compressed air engines... That seemed a bit ambitious for a first attempt, so I did this instead:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjtLGcrBHPg[/ame]


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 30, 2010)

Dave,

Pretty cool.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## rake60 (Jul 31, 2010)

I wouldn't call that silly.
Nice work! Thm:

Rick


----------



## bentprop (Jul 31, 2010)

A wobbler running a wobbler.Who'da thunk it? :big:
Really neat.


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 31, 2010)

;D To paraphrase the younger generations... COOL :bow:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## hobby (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice idea, works real well.

I never built a wobbler before, but I like the idea of a wobbler being used as an compressor,
I've been wanting to make a small compressor of sorts, but didn't know how to make the one way valves,
but your showing that a wobbler, will actually allow a way for the air into the tank to not return back out, so the air is in a sense going through a one way valve.

I need to look into this more, thanks for sharing your video.

Good workmanship as well on both the compressor and the engine.


----------



## dgjessing (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, everybody! There are identical ball valves in both the piston and the cylinder head. The intake is through a hole in the side of the connecting rod. The ball valves depend on gravity to close, which was probably a mistake (should have put in springs).


----------

